# Metra McHenry branch could lose service



## Superliner Diner (Jan 24, 2003)

> JOHNSBURG – The executive director of Metra on Tuesday subtly warned that McHenry could potentially lose train service if improvements are not made on its branch.


Entire story will be found here.

Related story:



> JOHNSBURG – Metra representatives this month will present their plan to build a train station and rail yard in the village.


This story is related to the one above where McHenry service is threatened. It appears that either the line is extended from McHenry to Johnsburg, along with building the yard facility in the latter, or else there would be no service at all on this branch line. Service would continue on the UP/Northwest mainline to Harvard.


----------

